# Ried - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Meine Arbeit vom letzten Sonntag -
vermutlich der letzte schöne Sonnentag.

My work from the last Sunday -
probably the last nice sunny day

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love looking at your paintings. This as is all of your paintings is beautiful.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another beautiful piece. Your work amazes me.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for your visit!
Today, just 8 days later, the weather is miserable - cold, foggy, rainy.
No plein-air weather, sit at home and enjoy coffee and cakes.

Ernst


----------

